# 1968 BMW 2000c



## 1968bmw2000cs (Mar 1, 2007)

For sale 1968 BMW 2000c 1105706 silver with red leather nardi, blaupunkt cd , excellent mechanical single carb from "C" have twin carbs and manifold but 1 carb missing a few pieces I could not find so I took them off, goes with vehicle too much to list contact if interested.

$7900.00 Personal black plates stay with me, european lights
Redondo Beach, CA 
310-936-6162


----------

